# Auto tanner



## triple-e

Is an auto tanner really worth the money?


----------



## chris_kreiner

triple-e said:


> Is an auto tanner really worth the money?


Not if you are only doing a few hides every year. I do about 20 shoulder mounts a year and a few other mammals here and there and I have not figured it to be worth buying yet.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

ABSO~FREAKING~LOUTELY!

That thing has saved me a lot of money, time and skins that would've been lost due to hunter neglect! Been using one for about 15 years now and am on my second one. 
I drop a cape or 2 in, pump it up to 45 psi for 2 hours, machine it, drop it back in for anohter 2 hours or over night it it's getting late. Pull it out then into a converted wahsing machine to spin out the chemicals, then I use LiquaTan instead of oil. Strech it for measurments, bag it and freeze. When ready I pull it out the night before mounting, sew up the holes. Quick wash in Dawn dish soap, into the sawdust tumbler, wirebrush off grit from flesh side and mount. Better tan than any commercial tannery I've ever used! Plus there is no epidermis loss aroound teh eyes and your cape or skin isnt all hacked up by some guy on a fleshing machine who does NOT care how many holes he makes.


----------



## Doug Bridges

You would be better off buying a tanning drum. There is documented proof that the pressure does nothing for the process of tanning. 
You would do just as good job static tanning in a bucket.
From my DROID dammit!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Even a static tan requires agitating.

I"ve tanned Elk, Bear, Deer, Fox, even an alligator. Try cramming a 7 foot alligator into a bucket and have the tan penetrate when it's laying flesh to flesh.

Say what you want, but I just can't argue with 15 years of proven results.


----------



## thaken

I think it's worth it also. I've had my pressure tanner for 11 years now. Same one. It's just about wore out. I paid $1300 for it brand new. Which comes out costing me about $120.00 a year plus tanning supplies which aren't much. Shipping charges alone today will cost a heck of alot more then that in one year to send your hides out let alone the cost of tanning! 

I will be purchasing a new one real soon!


----------



## tazzymoto

I've been using one for 15 years, And recently started building some platsic versions, They are very durable and corossion resistant, And the best part is they only cost 1/3 the price of a pressure tanner I sell them for $695 . Doug is correct the pressure has no effect on the tanning process. These will never rust!


----------



## Paul Thompson

Agitation is key, not the pressure. Tanneries do not use pressure tanners, they agitate in big drums. In fact, the inventor of the pressure tanner, sold his business, and has said in another forum, that he was toying the thought of inventing a agitating non pressure drum. Tazzymotto went and did that. He has a nice rotating drum that will do the trick, and you do not need an air compressor. If I had the need I would buy one.


----------

